# S&W 40 Cal. SVU Model Laser Sights Semi Automatic



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

What would be a fair price for a New one with lots of ammo. Never been shot. Has case and whatever came with it. A friend needs $$$. Thanks.


Roscoe


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

SVU? Sorry dont know what that is? M&P 40? I know what that is.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Maybe he gave me the wrong model #. I'll check. Thanks


Roscoe


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I believe it is a M&P 40 but don't know what model # it is. I believe I can buy for $150.00. Maybe at that price it doesn't matter.? What do ya think? Thanks.


Roscoe


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

If its a MP 40 you should have bought it yesterday.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Is it an SD 40 VE it's an inexpensive line of semi auto smith makes? For 150 I would be a buyer if it was me. They sell for around 300 new depending on where you get it. The trigger is kinda mushy and feels weird to me but an upgrade is available.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll be picking up the 40 cal. today. Also has 2 extra clips, 150 rounds of ammo, and a lazer sight.. Thanks for all the help.


Roscoe


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

So we never found out what model it was..


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

laynhardwood said:


> Is it an SD 40 VE it's an inexpensive line of semi auto smith makes? For 150 I would be a buyer if it was me. They sell for around 300 new depending on where you get it. The trigger is kinda mushy and feels weird to me but an upgrade is available.



That is the model. Has 2 extra clips and 150 rds.of ammo with original box and case and a Laserlyt sight..


Roscoe


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What are the clips for?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

bobk said:


> What are the clips for?


LOL, Bully.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

bobk said:


> What are the clips for?



The clips help keep my hair out of the way so I can see to shoot.


Roscoe


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Roscoe said:


> The clips help keep my hair out of the way so I can see to shoot.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Good answer


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Roscoe said:


> The clips help keep my hair out of the way so I can see to shoot.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Those are commonly referred to as ' hair barrettes'. Lol!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

fastwater said:


> Those are commonly referred to as ' hair barrettes'. Lol!


Yea FW,those dam clips or barrettes as you call them are Purple. They don't go well with my Black hair. LOL
Hope the fishing is going good for you.Good Luck.

Roscoe


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

So he bought a SD 40 VE and it came with a two berettas for $150?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Roscoe said:


> Yea FW,those dam clips or barrettes as you call them are Purple. They don't go well with my Black hair. LOL
> Hope the fishing is going good for you.Good Luck.
> 
> Roscoe


Ha! 
Fishin going well. Just not getting out as much as I want. Redoing a few fields that are taking too much time. 
Hope your fishin is doing well also...and, happy shooting with your new pistola.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Man that's awesome I got Mountain Dew in my nose now thanks


----------

